
RIP Jeff Goff (a.k.a. DrForr) - lizmat
Our dear friend Jeff Goff has died in a scuba diving accident. He told me and many others about how he looked forward to learning more about scuba diving, getting more experienced in it, during the JoCo Cruise ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jococruise2020.sched.com&#x2F;jeff_goff.1zitf4ff ). Apparantly, something went horribly wrong.<p>We have learned to know Jeff as a warm, loving man, with a great sense of humour, wonderful ideas, and always helpful. Last time I saw him when he took over from me at the Perl &amp; Raku booth at FOSDEM in Brussels.<p>The Perl &amp; Raku communities will miss him dearly, as he was one volunteer who has done a lot of things to make things happen, to make things better.<p>Please do not contact his mother or other family with requests about how the accident happened. Please wait for more information about what actually happened, it will be presented when we have it.<p>If you want to send condolences to the family, please do so to the following address:
c&#x2F;o Family Goff
PO Box 118
St. Ignatius, MT 59865
USA
======
Ovid
I've known Jeff for many years, both as a friend, an employee, and a fellow
presenter at conferences. I've hung out with him drinking beer in numerous
countries around the world. If there is one thing that I think sums up Jeff
it's his beautiful, and sometimes dark, sense of humor.

So while it grieves me, I'll make the joke that Jeff would make were he still
with us: "I was just trying to figure out how to avoid the corona virus."

He was brilliant, quirky, and fun to be around. I can't even begin to describe
my grief right now.

